# Does your voice ever break/shake/waver at school?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a graphic design/illustration student and that involves a lot of professor/student interaction, and presentations, and critiques where you present your work and people give you their good and bad opinions and suggestions, and when I'm taking their comments, I nod, or say, "yeah" and there have been a couple times where my voice doesn't merely crack or break, it wavers up and down, it sounds like I'm about to cry or something, but I'm merely nervous, but dry eyed; It's embarrassing for people to think you can't handle it to the point of tears, but that is not the case;It's really humiliating to be an adult, yet have your fellow "normal -okay-well-adjusted" classmates witness your voice waver like that


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

All the time!
I do it so much. It's mainly because when I think about screwing up or I'm over analyzing a situation too much I would screw it up. If it's a positive environment or I could relate to the other people then normally I wouldn't, but yeah... You can see when I'm nervous. :afr

Edit: Ah, I think this is the wrong forum.
Students and teens kind of seemed like the same thing to me...


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

My voice has cracked in front of my classmates _so_ many times; I don't even care anymore. I just laugh it off.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I can definitely relate to this one. The same thing happened to me on Thursday. I'm a photography student, so during critique when I was explaining my photos my voice sounded so shaky and went up and down haha. I don't think I explained my photos very well because I was too concerned with trying to keep my voice at a normal sounding level. It's so embarrassing because if I'm just talking to somebody one on one I sound completely normal but as soon as I'm in front of a group, all hell breaks loose.

Do you have trouble commenting on people's work? I find it so hard to say something. Even if I really like their piece I won't say anything and it probably makes me come off as a pretentious ***. :sigh


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^absolutely, I have such trouble commenting on people's work-I have things to say but never say them; Last year, I was ****ing mum, I never said ANYTHING during the entire quarter, I stuck out like a sore-thumb as the quiet girl everytime we gathered around this long table to discuss each persons work, everyone was so talkative and outspoken and opinionated

This quarter, I have made comments but only because the professor really really hammered on about it; But the comments I chose to make were really small ones, nothing like the really important lengthy stuff that I wanted to say, and ultimately, it ended up ****ing me over because the prof now thinks that I don't know ****, I know he does because of the one-on-ones we've had.


----------

